
Has a rampaging AI algorithm really killed thousands in Pakistan? - nl
https://www.theguardian.com/science/the-lay-scientist/2016/feb/18/has-a-rampaging-ai-algorithm-really-killed-thousands-in-pakistan
======
nl
Note that this is an article debunking a Arstechica article previously
discussed on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11108738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11108738)

